# I have a lazy bum...:)...



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Mommy...I'm really tired.....


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

rofl...I have one of those! Btw...I have a crush on your chi!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

You have the cutest little chi!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely adorable! Mine is also a lazy bones! Sleeps on his back with his legs straight up in the air!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG i just ADORE that first picture!!!! MoJie issuch a gorgeous boy!
he looks so tiny on that pillow hehe  that pic made my day!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a beautiful lil lazy boy, I just adore Mojie. If you ever breed him, I want one that looks like him! A Mojie Clone!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! MoJie looks adorable being a lazy bum. That first pic is just perfect! 
He can come be a lazy bum at my house anyday!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I love love love seeing little Moji. He's so cute.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh moni i love your wee lazy bum mine have been lazy bums too great pics hun xx


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

MoJie you precious little bum!!!! Such a cutie, we love him.....


----------



## Han&Riley (Jul 11, 2009)

aww! he's so sweet! teeny tiny baby.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*Thank you everybody!!*



Ciarra said:


> What a beautiful lil lazy boy, I just adore Mojie. If you ever breed him, I want one that looks like him! A Mojie Clone!!


Ciarra....We'll make his chop chop appointment soon.....



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Aww! MoJie looks adorable being a lazy bum. That first pic is just perfect!
> He can come be a lazy bum at my house anyday!


Lisa....I will send him to you when I take a long vacation .....


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, my sweet boy MoJie. He still looks so little Moni. I need to weigh Lily and see where she's at. She says her brother is getting awfully big!!! His little overbite makes him even cuter. No babies for Chloe and MoJie, so sad. They would have had killer babes!!! They'll still be the hottest married couple around!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, my sweet boy MoJie. He still looks so little Moni. I need to weigh Lily and see where she's at. She says her brother is getting awfully big!!! His little overbite makes him even cuter. No babies for Chloe and MoJie, so sad. They would have had killer babes!!! They'll still be the hottest married couple around!


I took the pictures yesterday after our day at the dog park.....(BF was showing me how to use his camera...).......They all have so much fun off leash (they have a gated area for small dogs)....there were some cool looking Italian Greyhound there too....
I know...no babies....MoJie send lot of kisses to his wifey Chloe!!...We need more pictures of your family!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

K girl, I'll be on it. Bailey finally went home. We had him here for 18 days. Five dogs was too much for me. Love him though, he's such a good boy. I love having mine off leash. I can do it in my back yard. We go back almost an acre and if hub or the girls are with me, we let them all run free. It's the funniest thing. They chase and romp and roll and fight and it's so entertaining. About ten minutes of that twice a day and they are exhausted. I like walking them too but it's a different kind of exercise to be able to run like that. I'm lucky for the yard to do it in. We'd be getting these chi's together every day if we lived close...:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet little Mojie. :love7: Beautiful pictures!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Awe, how precious!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh MoJie, you are just too precious.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

He is such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG the first pic just killed me. I'm in LOVE.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

So cute! That first pic is PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Triton07 said:


> You have the cutest little chi!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely adorable! Mine is also a lazy bones! Sleeps on his back with his legs straight up in the air!


 Jasper does that quite a bit too:sign5:

Very cute pics as always


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you all!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sleepy chis are just the cutest!!!!  hehehe hi mojie dont be so tired boy, your sis and bro been playing around with u a lot then huh?


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I just adore MoJie. He and Jade would make the perfect pair. sigh....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you ladies!!


----------

